# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  راهنمایی درباره رسم نمودار fd و ffd

## bazardeh

سلام
من یک موجودیت در مورد پرسنل و معلم دارم (شاغلین در یک مدرسه راهنمایی) و نمودار er  آن در زیر است


من می خواهم وابستگی تابعی معمولی و کامل (fd , ffd) شو رسم کنم که دچار مشکل شدم 

چیزی که رسم کردم اینه



لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید آیا fd که رسم کردم غلطه و ffd چگونه است و یه خورده توضیح دهید با تشکر

----------

